# CAAD 9..Tiagra or Sora??



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm looking to pick up an 09 CAAD 9 within the next week and this will be my first real roadbike. I've BMX'd and MB'd quite a bit but I'm not all that familiar with the components and feel of the roadbike. My initial decision was the new CAAD 9 (Tiagra). Everyone that I asked told me the Tiagra components were a definite improvement over the Sora. The thing is, I'm realy starting to like the looks of that new flat black, but it's only available with the Sora set. Now knowing that I can upgrade later, and that I should be basing my decision on the frame, what should I do? Is there really THAT big of a difference in feel/crispness? Should I just ride the Sora and upgrade later? Is it ever possible for the bike shop to swap the sets out to maybe for a slight bump in price or am I looking at having to buy the upgrades completely separate? Thx!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

sinner said:


> I'm looking to pick up an 09 CAAD 9 within the next week


Congrats...excellent frame choice. Will not let you down



sinner said:


> . Now knowing that I can upgrade later, and that I should be basing my decision on the frame, what should I do?


The frame is the same for ALL version of CAAD9. However, looks are important as well. IF you like the bike, you'll ride it more. Having said that, I've bought bikes that I didn't "like" and came to like them later on. 




sinner said:


> Is there really THAT big of a difference in feel/crispness?


Only one way to find out....test for yourself. Why take someone else's opinion?




sinner said:


> Should I just ride the Sora and upgrade later? Is


Waste of money. Get the highest gear you can now. Upgrade only when the components wear out....which could take a while if you take care of them




sinner said:


> Is it ever possible for the bike shop to swap the sets out to maybe for a slight bump in price or am I looking at having to buy the upgrades completely separate? Thx!


You can try, but its unlikely they'll swap the components (at least, for free)



sinner said:


> Thx!


Just get the one you like, forget about the rest and ride as much as you can.

cheers


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

depends - what is the price diff b/w them?

are you wanting to buy the bike and be done with it - or part it out and rebuild?

in any case, i'd get the tiagra - you never regret buying the upgrade, and if you wanna bin the parts and swap - u'd get more for tiagra than sora as a 'new take off' on ebay.. sell the wheels too.

of course if u like the black frame - get it and upgrade... be aware it would cost u $$...

a really good gruppo for not much money in shimano is the 105.. good factory wheels? get some fulcrum r5s or some ultegra/OP rims from performance... about the same weight.

that said that would cost you about $500 for the 105 gruppo and around $250-300 for the wheels minus whatever u recover from parting out the sora or tiagra bike.... worth it? u must really love the frame, b/c u can easily grab a 105 level bike at a budget of around 2k and a lot less hassle...


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have the 08 caad9 w/ 105/ultegra mix...awesome bike IMHO for the price and is my first bike. have little over 200 miles on it.

can't go wrong with the caad at all.

go for the Tiagra...buy the best you can afford.

Chad


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm gonna go against the grain here... go for the frame color that you want. 

Yes, it will cost you more in the long run to upgrade parts. If don't mind doing the work yourself, you can save a bunch of money. 

I recently upgraded my C'dale Road Warrior "fitness" bike from a triple Truvativ crank w/ square taper bottom bracket, rapid fire shifters, (flat bar) front deraileur and Tiagra rear to a 53/39 Shimano 105 double with Shimano BB-5500 bottom bracket (Octalink V-1), 12-27 10-speed cassette (also 105), Ultegra 6600 front and rear deraileurs (10 speed), and Dura Ace barcons in Paul Thumbies brackets. I want a drop bar bike and am saving my pennies for one, but if it doesn't happen, I'll pick up a stem, drop bars and some brake levers...everything else I already have.

I'm having a blast with my bike. I bought it because it was what I could afford. I have fun riding it. I like the silver gray color. I like that the frame is made in the USA. Riding it makes me happy.

If you want the black frame, go for it. Piece together the parts you need and upgrade as you can. Its not rocket science.


----------



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

The Tiagra bike would be about $900 and the Sora around $800. I could also pick up the six13 with 105 for about $1100. This also seems like a great deal.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

sinner said:


> The Tiagra bike would be about $900 and the Sora around $800. I could also pick up the six13 with 105 for about $1100. This also seems like a great deal.


thats helluva deal on the six13 IMO. 

my 08 caad9 w/ 105/ultegra was $1100.

Chad


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

sinner said:


> The Tiagra bike would be about $900 and the Sora around $800. I could also pick up the six13 with 105 for about $1100. This also seems like a great deal.


100 bux diff is pretty cheap to go to tiagra if u still want the CAAD... assuming same wheels or maybe even a bit better on the tiagra... but...

what what what? six13 105 for 1100? GET IT.... NOOOOOOOOWWWW

seriously, that would cost at least 2.3kUSD over here, and like i said, the 105 gruppo costs about 500USD if you wanted to upgrade ur caad to it.... there is no real reason to upgrade a 105 but for weight... 1.1k is money well spent, b/c u'll blow thru $200-300 VERY easily without really achieving anything upgrading the CAADs...

Add some nice wheels on the six13, and it would even make a pretty damn good race machine. Pros were using the six13 frame not so long ago, so it wont be the bike holding u back. (eh, same story with the caad really, but u get the point)

good luck! i wish i had ur problems! grr!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Style points are important, however let's not forget color won't make you go faster. If I had my way, when I purchased my 2008 CAAD9, I would have had the red frame as on the Tiagra built frame. Instead, I purchased a white CAAD9 with 105. I feel as though I made the wise decision. One way or the other, you will absolutely love what Cannondale has done with their CAAD series frames; the CAAD9 is my favorite road bike ever!

Arguing between Sora and Tiagra is excessive. I'd say make a visit to most any LBS, ride a Sora bike and a Tiagra bike and tell me you don't see a significant difference. I don't know how one who has the luxury of being able to afford a Tiagra bike, would ever consider a Sora bike. Having ridden both, I'd say Tiagra is a nice build and is worthy of many riders. Unlike previous generation Tiagra gruppos, current Tiagra is somewhat pleasant to use; it shifts well and is dependable. Sora has always had a very inaccurate and clunky feel; Tiagra is light years ahead. I'd almost say, Tiagra is to 105 what Ultegra is to Dura-Ace.

Cool colors and fancy paint jobs are nice, however I think performance is what is going to make you loyal to your CAAD9. If you can swing the extra few dollars for the Tiagra CAAD9, I'd say compromise on color. If you are really stubborn, like me, you will eventually make your CAAD9 the color you have always dreamed of...I powder coated mine.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry if I am jacking the thread, but had a question for you guys regarding a build that I just ordered.

- 2009 Caad 9 (White)
- Shimano 105 Shifters 
- Shimano Ultegra Crankset
- Shimano Ultegra SL front derailer
- Shimano Ultegra rear derailer
- Shimano Dura-Ace chain
- Shimano 105 Rear Cassette
- And the rest is what comes from Cannondale as the stock 2009 Caad 9 Tiagra build.

Got this setup for $1400 and w/ tax came out to approximately $1500. Do you think that I got a nice build at a competitive price? I was in the same situation as the original poster, but wanted to upgrade as much as possible now rather than later. Think I am just having buyer's remorse and can't stop thinking about it.

Any help or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

very nice build.... honestly the only thing i would do is upgrade the shifters to ultegra... then done... down the track i would get a better wheelset and use the current as back up or sell off...

nice downgrading the cassette, they are the same.. I run veloce cassettes and chains, same materials (minus the Ti compared to record), just a tad more weight...

why SL frnt deraileur? hope it doesn't cost anything more, b/c the frnt D is about the least weight difference.... shifters and especially cranks are where the most weight can be saved...

honestly, with an ultegra drivetrain there is nothing more to meaningfully change out... its not worth changing out teg parts until they wear out... IMO you'll spend the $$ later on upgrading the 105 shifters... so may as well do it now and save some $$. Do you know how much more that will cost?


----------



## james12345 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the information wankski, I actually do not know what the upgrade cost would be for the shifters to Ultegra. Right now actually I am at my spending limit for the bike. School is costing me a fortune. Is there a huge difference from the 105 shifters vs. the Ultegra?

This will be my very first road bike that I have purchased brand new. Was riding a late 80's Nishiki Olympic for the longest time. 

Just wondering what are your guys' thoughts on Shimano 6610 pedals?


----------



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

James, could you post some pics of your bike?


----------



## james12345 (Jan 18, 2008)

sure will post some pics of the bike once i get it. will be coming next week.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i'd def have no regrets... a spending limit is a spending limit... i know about school, sigh, spent 9 yrs in student poverty... u can always swap it out later if you care... i wouldn't say huge, but like i said, all ultegra is nice, and will stave off the upgrade bug....

anyhow, can always do it later if you care... ebay is your friend.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wankski, that's it you have done it now! After I read your post, I referred to the finance officer, my wife and I got the Ultegra shifters. 

Bike should be built and ready next week.

Wohooo!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

james12345 said:


> Wankski, that's it you have done it now! After I read your post, I referred to the finance officer, my wife and I got the Ultegra shifters.
> 
> Bike should be built and ready next week.
> 
> Wohooo!


make sure to post up your pics!

so the biggest jump in components is from 105 to Ultegra?

or Ultegra to DA?

Chad


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While I've been known to purchase a bike beacause I liked the color, I must say that a flat black bike, while it may look "cool" and "stealthy",it is one of those color schemes that gets old real quick. After a while you'll see all these shiny red or blue or yellow bikes on the road and you may look at yours and think "this thing is soooo drab!" Maybe not, but I would. Just something to think about.


----------



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

Cyclust, I was thinking the same thing. I wanted to do some sort of black/lime green scheme, but I think I'll hold off and save that for my tri bike. I'll be putting most of my miles on the CAAD so the white/red would be a better choice for everyday riding. Later on down the line if I decide to get the Cervelo that I want, I'll go with a stealth theme on it.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> make sure to post up your pics!
> 
> so the biggest jump in components is from 105 to Ultegra?
> 
> ...



Hey Chad think the biggest jump is from Tiagra to 105. Hope this helps.


----------

